# Farmall H Flat Tire question



## Doggone (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings - I am brand new to this forum and quite enthusiastic to participate. I have a Farmall H Tractor with a flat (doesn't want to take and hold and air). I would like to remove the wheel and take it to a nearby Tractor Shop to have a new tube put in. Question: As I was checking the wheel out it appeared that the wheel could be taken off as, just the "rim" and tire only, or the entire thing - tire, wheel and "center/hub" - Might anyone know if I can proceed with just the rim vs. the whole wheel. Also, are the batteries on these tractors typically 12v or 6v - mine has 3 cells on top? Thanks in advance - Doggone...


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah my Super H is the same way. I think that was the intent, just pull off the rim and work on the tire rather than taking the hub off the axle.

I also believe the electrical is 6 volt originally though some people have converted theirs to 12 volt.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Doggone and Turbodog? Okay, both of you must be dog lovers. How about some pictures?


----------



## Voodoodog (Nov 24, 2007)

tractor beam said:


> Doggone and Turbodog? Okay, both of you must be dog lovers. How about some pictures?


LOL Actually Turbodog is the name of a local beer I'm fond of..
As for my Super H, the ol fella is just a field ornament at the moment, though I do plan on getting it back in running condition again when I have the time to devote to it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Turbodog! What a great name, even for beer! I guess the real question then would be, whether it has become a planter or not! Hope it's not a major fix.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

yea you can remove the rim from the hub you just take the bolts loose at each point and its kind of a clamp that grabs the little lugs in the rim its so you can change tread with they used it on almost all of the binders your front rims are set up kind of similar


----------

